
Scheme 9 from Empty Space - jacquesm
http://www.t3x.org/s9fes/
======
kbob
Don't miss the book link. I read this book in August, and it was the best
explanation I've seen yet of how Scheme really works.

<http://www.t3x.org/nmh/books2.html>

